# tecumseh air gap



## tacomac (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a wood chipper with an 8 h.p. tecumseh model HM 80 that had a mouse nest in the recoil starter and would not fire. I put a new pulse transformer on it and I do not know how to set the air gap or what it should be. the plug wire is connected directly to the transformer. The magnets on the flywheel seem to be strong. Thank you for your assistance.
Mac


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Use a new business card for the gap. Have a good one. Geo


----------

